# Achtung Falschmeldung: Polizei meldet sich via Youtube



## anRod (8 Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen Community,

heute morgen hatte ich nachfolgende Nachricht in einem E-Mail Eingang bei Youtube. Ich muss sagen, so gesehen gar keine schlechte Idee, mir ist im ersten Augenblick das Herz in die Hose gerutscht.  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, anRod 



> Verstoß Urheberrecht / Fall YT54832745E / 2UrhG 69aUrhG
> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> auf Ihrem Computersystem wurden mehrere illegal heruntergeladene Dateien von der Videoplattform "Youtube" ausfindig gemacht.
> ...


----------



## bernhard (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Achtung Falschmeldung: Polizei meldet sich via Youtube*

Der Quatsch ist ein plumper Erpressungsversuch. Nichts ist wahr.


----------



## anRod (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Achtung Falschmeldung: Polizei meldet sich via Youtube*

Jedoch clever gemacht, da "Clemens Rasch" im gleichen Zusammenhang ja schon eine kleine "Prominenz" ist. 

Welch kriminelle Energie so manch einer doch vorweisen kann...


----------



## katzenjens (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Achtung Falschmeldung: Polizei meldet sich via Youtube*

Ahhh. mein Auftritt 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Yf3sCIP2R4"]YouTube- Vorsicht! Beschiss mit Urheberrechtsabmahnung[/ame]

Viele Grüße,
Jens


----------



## MaxMastermind (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Achtung Falschmeldung: Polizei meldet sich via Youtube*

Irgendwie schlimm was manche Leute glauben, wo man drauf reinfällt. An und für sich ist die Mail ja nicht schlecht gemacht. Bis auf das mit den "von Youtube herunter geladenen MP3s" und der Zahlung per Paysafecard. 
Ich glaube ein großteil der Polizisten wissen nicht einmal was das ist und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Bundeskriminalamt derart innovative Zahlungsmethoden zulassen würde!:-D
In diesem Zusammenhang finde ich es aber trotzdem irgendwie interessant, das sehr viele die Paysafecard für so etwas verwenden. Für mich ein absolut sicheres und zuverlässiges zahlungsmittel. Wahrscheinlich ist genau das der Grund dafür.


----------

